# christmasy tobacco



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't know whym but for some reason I'm looking for a christmasy tobacco. Don't ask me what u mean. Because I don't know. Lol. Seems wierd I'm sure. Now I'm sure your first thought is Christmas cheer. I bought a tin to split with a friend in sat. And its good. But it don't seem to be what I was looking for. It didn't seem "christmasy" (what that means, I don't really know. Can't explain it). So I'm here to ask, what baccy seems or tast christmasy or reminds you of Christmas?


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

BCA with a dash of nutmeg and cinnamon


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Maybe Boswell's Christmas Cookie? And I agree, Christmas Cheer is not Christmassy at all, no matter what that word means!


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Blake! My wife told me that when I smoke Sutliff's Maple Street that it has the aroma of Christmas.:hippie: Well! To be honest with you I too can see myself sitting next to the Christmas tree smoking this blend;:nod: I definitely would not pull out the "Tambolaka".:shocked:


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

W.O. Larsen's Old Fashioned, and have yourself an old fashioned Christmas. Caramel and butterscotch flavoring good base tobacco. WOL's Signature is also good. Or Peterson's Connoisseurs Choice, if it doesn't bite you.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Another vote for boswells christmas cookie here!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

How about Hearth & Home's Egg Nog. Doesn't get more Christmasy than that.

Hearth & Home Egg Nog (ounces)

As for a McClelland I think Holiday Spirit blend is more along the lines of a Xmas blend as opposed to Christmas Cheer.

McClelland Pipe Tobacco - Holiday Spirit, a limited premium aromatic pipe tobacco


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> How about Hearth & Home's Egg Nog. Doesn't get more Christmasy than that.


My thoughts exactly. I've got a couple ounces jarred up from a sampler I ordered a while back but haven't tried it yet. I'm waiting for fall/winter to set in before cracking it open.


----------



## BigG (Aug 13, 2010)

Boswell's Christmas Cheer
S. Gawith Christmas Mixture from 2006 (no longer available)
Uhle's puts out a Christmas blend on regular occasion - it doesn't show up on their web site so you have to call.
I'd be glad to send a couple samples your way...
Glen


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll also recommend Hearth & Home Egg Nog. I have smoked it and if you take your time with it, you will get lots of spicy notes out of it like real egg nog. Great room note as well


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions thus far, that christmas cookie sounds like a good one. im gonna have to save these to my phone and go baccy hunting next time we go to edwards.

when i was at edwards in tampa i saw something else they had, it wasnt chrismas cheer, it was christmas **** 2007 (the stars are because i dont remember what that part of the name was) it was a rectangular tin, red (i think i remember white snowflakes on it, but maybe not) anyone know what this is? and if its good or not?



BigG said:


> Boswell's Christmas Cheer
> S. Gawith Christmas Mixture from 2006 (no longer available)
> Uhle's puts out a Christmas blend on regular occasion - it doesn't show up on their web site so you have to call.
> I'd be glad to send a couple samples your way...
> Glen


that would be great, thanks, just let me know what info you need.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Coffee-Cup said:


> Blake! My wife told me that when I smoke Sutliff's Maple Street that it has the aroma of Christmas.


Funny, my wife said it reminded her of IHOP.

I'm glad Blake asked about this, because I was wondering about a "christmas-y" blend myself.

That Home & Hearth Eggnog sounds like the ticket, though!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

unsafegraphics said:


> Funny, my wife said it reminded her of IHOP.
> 
> I'm glad Blake asked about this, because I was wondering about a "christmas-y" blend myself.
> 
> That Home & Hearth Eggnog sounds like the ticket, though!


hey man! long time no see! were you been Dominick?


----------



## BigG (Aug 13, 2010)

I suspect the Christmas tobacco in the red tin you saw was S. Gawith Christmas Mixture 2007 - check it out on tobaccoreviews.com/blend - Samuel Gawith - Christmas Mixture 2007 
I only have the 2006 Gawith Christmas baccy.
Send me your snaily & I'll send you some early Christmas treats.
Glen drrockmpls via aol


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

BigG said:


> I suspect the Christmas tobacco in the red tin you saw was S. Gawith Christmas Mixture 2007 - check it out on tobaccoreviews.com/blend - Samuel Gawith - Christmas Mixture 2007
> I only have the 2006 Gawith Christmas baccy.
> Send me your snaily & I'll send you some early Christmas treats.
> Glen drrockmpls via aol


grrr... i think i can decipher that. lol. i send an email.

thanks man, oh and yes it was christmas mixture.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Stonehaven. It's so pricey and rare, you've got to put it on your Christmas list.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

haha, ima have to start searching for this stonehaven, i read it to be good, HTF, and good. lol.

i guess i could buy it on ebay for twice the price. hahaha!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> hey man! long time no see! were you been Dominick?


Oh, I've been around. Got kinda tired of the same old conversations that were being had on puff, so I took a break from it.

But I'm back now, and ready for more cigar/pipe Puff-ing! lane:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

just got my pipe baccy from bigG, thanks so much! i posted in the cigar bombs forum (cigars, baccy, close enough, there was no pipe baccy bomb site. lol)


----------



## beaupipe (Feb 16, 2009)

Iwan Ries' King's Oriental. Tastes like plum pudding and spice cake all rolled into one.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

beaupipe said:


> Iwan Ries' King's Oriental. Tastes like plum pudding and spice cake all rolled into one.


+1 very good


----------



## BigG (Aug 13, 2010)

Any impressions so far?


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

I like to buy "Santa Puffer" at The Gatlin Burlier in in Gatlinburg, TN. It is a nice aromatic blend that changes a little each year, but usally has a pistachio/vanilla flavor. Everyone says it smells like Christmas.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Gibson - if you're still searching for a Christmasy blend, call the good folks at Boswell. They do their own blending and can knowledgably help you.

hp
les


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

So far my favorite is the christmas cookie. Re uhle christmas blends 2009 is tied for second with the christmas. Mixture 2006. I have one, maybe two ihavent tried. But so far I havenot been disapointed. The christmas cookie mixes well with some best of show btw.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

To me, a Christmas tobacco has to have a note of something Christmas related -- I'm looking at you "Christmas" Cheer.  

I think I might like a VA or blend with a hint of spruce. Like if the VA was pressed in with fresh/young spruce bows. Of course the bows wouldn't be in the blend, but perhaps leave their flavor notes behind. I imagine the trick would be balancing a healthy room note vs going too far and having a bowl that's akin to smoking pine tar.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a confession to make...I don't like Stonehaven.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Granger said:


> I have a confession to make...I don't like Stonehaven.


Never tried it. I can't ever seem to find it. Its always sold out.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Granger said:


> I have a confession to make...I don't like Stonehaven.


I have a solution for you...send it to me.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> I have a solution for you...send it to me.


I have some sealed in two jars aging nicely...I will just hold onto it until the price per ounce exceeds gold...and at the rate it is going...it might!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I am smoking the uhles christmas blend 2006 and I believe it to be christmasy. I also think I might just steal christmas cookies place for my favorite of what bigG sent me. I will have to hunt for some when I go to buy more baccy.

So far I find uhles christmas blend 2006 to be the most christmasy

Christmas cookie is in second. 
Holiday spirit 2009 is third (I purchased this at my b&m)
This is not the final list. But its a start. I would like to say that I believe when in a christmas environment, best of show would do nicely as well.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Granger said:


> I have some sealed in two jars aging nicely...I will just hold onto it until the price per ounce exceeds gold...and at the rate it is going...it might!


How do y'all find stone haven? Do y'all just check the sites daily until it pops up or just wait til some on puff says "insertsitehere.com has stonehaven" and then jump on it.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> How do y'all find stone haven? Do y'all just check the sites daily until it pops up or just wait til some on puff says "insertsitehere.com has stonehaven" and then jump on it.


Stumbled onto mine at a Tobacco shop north of Atlanta along I-75.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Granger said:


> Stumbled onto mine at a Tobacco shop north of Atlanta along I-75.


Mind if I ask which shop Jason?

I'm in the same area, Kennesaw


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

We got o.e shop... and they do.t have it. Lol. O could see if they can order it and then just wait 6 months. Lol.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> Mind if I ask which shop Jason?
> 
> I'm in the same area, Kennesaw


I wish I could tell you. The wife and I were going to Tennessee and she saw a Billboard for a "Tuesday Morning" store. We got off at the exit and this HUGE cigar store was in the strip mall. Seems like I was in Gwinett County.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Guys! I am a little curious in just what are your expectations of "Christmas Tobacco"; is it tobacco that smells like the pine of the Christmas Tree or the wood burning in the fireplace?:crazy:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Granger said:


> I wish I could tell you. The wife and I were going to Tennessee and she saw a Billboard for a "Tuesday Morning" store. We got off at the exit and this HUGE cigar store was in the strip mall. Seems like I was in Gwinett County.


Hmm, looks like I have some searching to do! :r


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Coffee-Cup said:


> Hey Guys! I am a little curious in just what are your expectations of "Christmas Tobacco"; is it tobacco that smells like the pine of the Christmas Tree or the wood burning in the fireplace?:crazy:


More like chestnuts roasting by an open fire, Jack Frost nipping at my nose.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Christmasy tobacco: ( krist-mass--é ta-back-ó) tobacco that could be smoked any time of year and consistanly make shyer plums dance in your head, or give the mintle picture of sitting by a fire in ahogh back chair with a robe on reading a book with the reflection of the christmas tree lights bouncing off the wall.

Good enough? Lol


----------



## BigG (Aug 13, 2010)

In my experience, Christmas tobaccos are those put out as a "special edition" on various years. They are almost always aromatics, & try to mimic what might be considered typical smells at Christmastime, e.g. vanilla, clove, cinnamon, & sometimes cherry. The one I'm most familiar with that's available year 'round is Boswell Christmas Cookie - yum!
I don't recall coming across one with specifically a pine or woodsy aroma, even though it seems natural that those would be considered Christmas smells. The only pine-scented baccy I've seen (but not tried) is HPCS Adirondack Series Pine Grove from pipesandcigars.com. Their Hearth and Home Series Egg Nog gets frequent mention as a Christmasy tobacco but I've never tried that either.
Glen


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Dang it! All of this talk about "Christmasy Tobacco" has gotten me to feel that I want some "Christmas Tobacco" too;:ask: I don't want to be outside looking in the window as "Zeabed" is roasting chestnuts by the open fire or Blake sitting by the fire in his robe and comfy chair reading some great book with the xmas tree lights bounching off the walls.eep: Shoot! I don't want to be left out here so I will watch your posts and decide which "Christmasy Tobacco" I should get.op2:


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> Christmasy tobacco: ( krist-mass--é ta-back-ó) tobacco that could be smoked any time of year and consistanly make shyer plums dance in your head, or give the mintle picture of sitting by a fire in ahogh back chair with a robe on reading a book with the reflection of the christmas tree lights bouncing off the wall.
> 
> Good enough? Lol


Smart:spank:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

BigG said:


> S. Gawith Christmas Mixture from 2006 (no longer available)


i still have about half a mason-jar full of it.
tastes like cinnamon sticks and pine needles... totally christmas taste/aroma.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

First of all, I would like to give another big thank you to bigG, for his generosity in this project. There was not one thing that was sent to me I didn't thoroughly enjoy, that being said here are my top 5 christmas blends from what I have had, keep in mind I bought myself a couple as well.

First place was a tie, my opinion is based on the day for these two..

Boswells christmas cookie (from 2009)
uhles christmas blend 2009

Third place goes to...

mc's holiday spirit 2009

Coming in at number four is...

Christmas mixture 2006

And a close fifth is...

Uhles christmas blends 2006...

I would like to give the "notable" spot to the christmas cheer 2009, it wasn't really christmasy, but its still a great tobacco, and I could see how it could be great in a christmas environment.

This was per request by coffee-cup... and by the way, last night on the tonights smoke for pipes I said christmas mixture 2006, I was obviously too sleepy and buzzed, it was the christmas blend 2009.


----------



## BigG (Aug 13, 2010)

I also thought the Boswell Christmas Cookie was the best of the bunch, & it's one so delicious that it shouldn't only be appreciated at the Holidays.
The Gawith offering though had truer Christmas-type scents IMHO.
Glen


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> First of all, I would like to give another big thank you to bigG, for his generosity in this project. There was not one thing that was sent to me I didn't thoroughly enjoy, that being said here are my top 5 christmas blends from what I have had, keep in mind I bought myself a couple as well.
> 
> First place was a tie, my opinion is based on the day for these two..
> 
> ...


Thanks Blake for "re-heating" your thread;:clap2: as I said in my post as yet I don't have any christmasy tobacco and time is running out.:scared: Boswells sounds good and I will try to dig some up; I sure don't want to be outside the window in the cold looking in on this one.eep:


----------



## Walter MItty (Sep 27, 2009)

That Boswell's Xmas Cookie is a good one. No denying that. 

Still, I think I will stick with Xmas Cheer. I have some aged several years sitting down in the den just waiting to have it's head ripped off and the yummy innards stuffed into a waiting pipe. Yessss...


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

My plan is to open a 2009 tin of McC Xmas Cheer beginning of Dec. Have put away a tin of 2010 for next Christmas. For Thanksgiving, have some 2009 Perretti Thanksgiving Mix which I'll bring up from Cellar maybe next week.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I need more christmas cheer. My next order willhav some 2010 in it. The 2009 I have it great. But ifit wasn't for the name I don't think I would every think of it as christmasy.


----------

